# Θέλω βοήθεια για πολιτικό γάμο με αλλοδαπή



## lakakias432 (Oct 23, 2010)

Παιδιά καλημέρα... θέλω κάποιες πληροφορίες για πολιτικό γάμο με αλλοδαπή στην Ελλάδα. Υπάρχει κάποιος που ξέρει κάτι; Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες. Είναι εύκολο να βρεις αυτές τις πληροφορίες κάνοντας έρευνα στα σάιτ των δημαρχείων. 
Δες π.χ. εδώ.


----------

